# Christmas Island 2013 GT madness



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

Aloha gang! Were in the process of trying to book some dates to Christmas Island for 2013... Looking at tide calenders to coordinate the best new moon phases for fishing... the dates below seam appropriate... if you want to kayak fish Christmas island with some other traveling kayak anglers from around the world here is your chance.. these are the dates..

March 12-19 2013
May 7-14 2013

we may also plan an august trip if there is enough intrest... below i have posted the 2013 pricing... The lodge owner and guides really need the work right now and have offered a $200 dollar discount if you book a trip before the end of 2012...

Christmas Island Kayak Fishing Packages

Aloha! Coastal Kayak Tours and the Adventure Dive and Fishing Lodge are offering the best prices on full package fishing trips to Christmas Island. We cater to all types of anglers including Fly Fishing, GT Fishing, Offshore Trolling, Offshore Jigging, Spear Fishing, Scuba Diving and Kayak Fishing. Our fishing packages include a local guide so we can fish anywhere we want to within this protected wildlife sanctuary. Whether you want to fish for bone's and GT's inside the lagoon or you want to fish the waters offshore for big game tuna, ono, and sailfish, our local guides can take you there and are amongst the best guides on the island. Or service covers everything you will need for one full week of fishing. We also have 5 fishing kayaks for kayak anglers to use.

Our Fishing Package includes the following: 7 nights of air conditioned lodging , 6 day of fishing, 3 days boat fishing, breakfast, lunch, and dinner, a local guide, and a truck with fuel for your transportation needs. The lodge is comfortable, the food is good, and the fishing here is some of the best in the world. You will really enjoy Christmas Island. More boat days can be added upon request. We wanted to do something good for the local community at the atoll so we established a charitable trust fund for community development. We donate $75 dollars to this trust fund for every angler who books a fishing package with us. So when you book with us not only are you getting a great deal for fishing you are also helping to better the local community. Below is our current pricing thru 2013, but after talking with the lodge owner she is willing to knock off an additional $200 dollars if you book with us before December 31, 2012. Book by the end of the year and save big.

3 Anglers: 3 per room, with 3 days shared boat: $1,575 US dollars per angler.

4 Anglers: 2 per room, with 3 days shared boat: $1,630 US dollars per angler.

2 Anglers: 2 per room, with 3 days shared boat: $1,850 US dollars per angler.

1 Angler: 1 per room, with 3 days boat: $2,300 US dollars per angler.

To book your trip, please contact David Elgas at [email protected] or by calling our office at (808) 638-9100 note: all bookings require a %25 percent deposit and must be paid in full 6 weeks prior to the dates of your arrival. Mahalo


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

Aloha gang...

I wanted to remind the forum know that we are planning two kayak fishing trips to Christmas Island Atoll in the north pacific for March 12-19th and May 7-14th..

this is an incredible place and an awesome fishery.. GT's are among the top predators here and 50-100 poud GT's are not uncommon on these trips.. The bottom fishing for tasty eating fish is also off the hook here.. iron jigging puts a lot of great eating species on the table.. of course there is also the bone fishing in the flats as well as tuna, ono and sail fish just offshore... this is a must experiance place for all anlgers and i feel one of the last untapped areas in the world.. the place is a thow back in time and very slow paced

currently i have one guy from america who wants to do the trip in March 12-19th.. this is the most expensive way to go so I am trying to help him out by getting a group together.. we have the best full package fishing prices on Christmas Island.. if you are a solo angler looking to experiance Christmas Island Atoll now is the time.. if we can get one more angler to go the cost would be $1,850 dollars per angler.. if we can get 3 more anlger to go the cost would drop to $1,650 dollars per anlger.. this is an amazing deal.. and it include 7 nights lodging, 6 nights fishing, all the meals, truck transportation, guides, and 3 days of boat service.. air fare is not included..

get int touch with me at [email protected] if you want to go on the March trip.. Aloha, Boogie-D


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys were running out of time to book the March trip to Christmas Island... this is a great time to go.. and there is surf at this time of year.. there is a solo guy going down so this is a good opportunity for another single or group to jump on.. check the post abhove and holla at me if you want to go.. this place is amazing guys.. one of the best places i have fished inthe world.. you will love it.. aloha


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

aloha gang.. Air Pacific has lowered its prices on Air fare to Christmas Island Kirabti.. with our low lodge and fishing packages.. this is about as cheap as it will ever get to go here.. we have 4 confirmed trip in the 2013 season.. two in May 7th -21st and two in july 16th -30th.. if you ever want to check out the world largest coral atoll now is the time... chee hoo.. let me know if i canh help make this dream a reality.. aloha Boogie-D www.christmasislandkayakfishing.com


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

here is a few more pics


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

a few more shots of chrismtas island


----------



## Boogie (Dec 2, 2011)

not sure how many i can post on one page so just doing two at once


----------

